# Ben Gordon



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously, wtf??

He was my favorite player in college at UConn and I loved him in Chicago. I heard he was going to Charlotte in the off-season and I thought "Ok, maybe playmaker Ben will come back on a team that needs it"...I hadn't heard anything about him this season but didn't think it was too unusual because it's not like the Bobcats get national, daily coverage. I log on to ESPN and all I can do is smh.

His Last 10 game log is hideous. Can anyone explain to me what the hell is going on here or are you in the same position as me?

At least UConn alumn Kemba Walker seems to be playing pretty well


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He has basically become a microwave. If he comes out and hits shots from the get go, he's gonna have a big night. Misses his first few, he'll ride the pine in favour of Sessions/Henderson.

I thought the same, that this could be a resurrection season for the guy, but the 'Cats backcourt is pretty deep. Dunlap likes Jeff Taylor who has been getting a sizeable amount of burn also.

So you have:

Walker
Sessions
Gordon
Henderson
Taylor

All vying for time at the 2. If Gordon could get 30 minutes a night no doubt he'd average around 17-18 a game, but not many teams want to start 6'3" occasionally hot shooting guards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's available if you love him enough to take his salary. Of course he's had some games where he's really shot the ball very well, but for the most part he has been rather useless. He's not going to play nearly as much now that Henderson is back in the lineup, so we'd definitely trade him if anyone was willing to eat that contract.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I have to imagine Cho holds onto him until next season, when he's an expiring. I mean, sure, if somebody wants to actually give up value for him they're welcome, but he'll be worth more this summer than he is now.


----------

